# Are You ADHD



## Mule (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's a test if you want to find out if you have ADHD.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/ownyouradhd?xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20111214


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry, lost interest when they asked for all my contact info....


----------



## steveray (Dec 15, 2011)

Wanna see me ride my bicycle?


----------



## Mule (Dec 15, 2011)

I didn't have to do any contact info... I just clicked on "Take the Quiz"


----------



## pwood (Dec 15, 2011)

what did he say???


----------



## brudgers (Dec 15, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> I didn't have to do any contact info... I just clicked on "Take the Quiz"


You are obviously suffering from common sense.


----------



## fireguy (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a 12, do I get a prize?


----------



## Mule (Dec 15, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> You are obviously suffering from common sense.


Well thank you!!!! that is very kind of you sir! In the Xmas spirit?????  

I don't know fireguy.......I forgot what we aere doing...... And I'm can't keep still!!!!!!!


----------



## pwood (Dec 15, 2011)

mule

couldn't find the "take a whiz" click on?


----------



## Mule (Dec 15, 2011)

Reminds me of a joke..........

NEVER LEAVE YOUR NUTS ALONE ......

A doctor at an mental institution

Decided to take his patients

To a baseball game..

For weeks in advance,

He coached his patients

To respond to his commands.

When the day of the game arrived.

Everything went quite well.

As the National Anthem started,

The doctor yelled, "Up Nuts",

And the patients complied by standing up.

After the anthem,

He yelled, "Down Nuts",

And they all sat back down in their seats.

After a home run was hit,

The doctor yelled, "Cheer Nuts".

They all broke out into applause and cheered.

When the umpire made a particularly bad call

Against the star of the home team,

The Doctor yelled, "Booooo Nuts"

And they all started booing and cat calling.

Comfortable with their response,

The doctor decided to go get a beer

And a hot dog,

Leaving his assistant in charge.

When he returned,

There was a riot in progress.

Finding his tizzied assistant,

The doctor asked,

"What in the world happened?"

The assistant replied,

"Well everything was going just fine

Until this guy walked by and yelled,

 "PEANUTS" ! ! !


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2011)

ADHD Unlikley....Little to they know....


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 15, 2011)

What's this about?

Just kidding


----------



## brudgers (Dec 16, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> ADHD Unlikley....Little to they know....


  perhaps OCD?


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 16, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Well thank you!!!! that is very kind of you sir! In the Xmas spirit?????   I don't know fireguy.......I forgot what we aere doing...... And I'm can't keep still!!!!!!!


You’re over thinking it, may just be senility.

We who love the code have an over thinking problem.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 16, 2011)

Some days I feel senile, and my wife surely thinks it.


----------



## Alias (Dec 16, 2011)

Likely to have ADD/ADHD with a 22 here......  Gee, this doesn't surprise me in the least.  As long as I'm focused and disciplined, I'm good.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 19, 2011)

I have viewed the responses an am affraid to take the test. A quick over view of the test leads me to believe that it has nothing to do with ones nuts!


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 19, 2011)

Peanuts!

I like it.

BS


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 19, 2011)

I meant to respond last week but was distracted by the Peanut post


----------



## peach (Dec 19, 2011)

what was the question?


----------



## jim baird (Dec 20, 2011)

My tendency at planning stages of projects, even yardwork and gardening, is to see too many steps to follow and to think too much about sequencing etc.  I am slow, but I do get it done.  "Sloppiness" in performance is what I cannot stand.

When Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were trying to help Jim, after Jim was detained and shut up in a shed at Aunt Polly's or whatever, they stole a pie, took off the top crust, and put a sheet inside it so Jim could tear the sheet into strips and make a rope ladder to climb out the barred window.  First, though, he would have to saw through the bars with the hacksaw that the boys would smuggle him inside a loaf of bread.  Jim asked them through the door why they didn't just let him out.  They said that every job is made more fun by making it complicated as possible.  That's my MO.


----------



## Mule (Dec 20, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I meant to respond last week but was distracted by the Peanut post


Sorry! It just sort-of seemed to fit.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

jim baird said:
			
		

> My tendency at planning stages of projects, even yardwork and gardening, is to see too many steps to follow and to think too much about sequencing etc.  I am slow, but I do get it done.  "Sloppiness" in performance is what I cannot stand.When Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were trying to help Jim, after Jim was detained and shut up in a shed at Aunt Polly's or whatever, they stole a pie, took off the top crust, and put a sheet inside it so Jim could tear the sheet into strips and make a rope ladder to climb out the barred window.  First, though, he would have to saw through the bars with the hacksaw that the boys would smuggle him inside a loaf of bread.  Jim asked them through the door why they didn't just let him out.  They said that every job is made more fun by making it complicated as possible.  That's my MO.


I searched and this was the only post with a reference to Tom Sawyer, I do believe that you should win a prize. :smile:


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 22, 2011)

ADD = Adults Didn't Dicipline - Thank you Dr Rosemond.

When Parents attempt to raise children - SUPRISE they get Children.

Parents should enjoy children and attempt to raise ADULTS.

of course the assumption there is that they have some adult qualites present in themselves.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2011)

I love that A1281...that is the truth!


----------

